# Pompano are thick!



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought I had 6 in the cooler. I threw back 3. They were pretty thick out there.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/pompano_7.jpg">


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like ya had plenty fun. I will sure be happy when I can get back out and about on the water!!!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Which pier where you on??


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *snatch it (5/7/2009)*Which pier where you on??




"nice afternoon at PB Pier"



I'm guessing PB Pier?


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sand flea or jig?

Last time when I was there, spanish hit my sand flea but not pomp.

Turned out caught some spanish.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *t65k3 (6/17/2009)*Sand flea or jig?
> Last time when I was there, spanish hit my sand flea but not pomp.
> Turned out caught some spanish.


this post is a month old they haven't caught a pomp. at Pcola that I know of in 3 weeks spainish are there some days they are thick but instead of looking for pomps look for reds I've seen 7 reds the last two times I've been there and I only stand by the sandbar for about 12-15 minutes.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------

